

Design Patterns for being creepy - YesThatTom2
http://everythingsysadmin.com/2015/05/design-patterns-for-being-creepy.html

======
Nadya
>I'm not sure what is more insulting: the assumption that any female speaker
is automatically available or interested in dating, or that the women wouldn't
see right through him.

First:

Without a wedding ring on your finger or knowledge of you dating - it is
assumed you are single. This is a society norm because without asking - and
it's considered _rude to be direct and ask_ \- there is no way to know. Please
take note that this works both ways and is not gender discriminatory.

Second:

People are not mind readers. Without trying or asking or bringing the topic up
how in the world do you expect them to know _you aren 't interested in
dating_? That's simply absurd. Also note that once again, this is not gender
discriminatory.

Third:

They didn't 'see right through him'. They happened upon the discovery by
chance.

>Unsure what to do, she asked a few other female attendees for advice. What a
surprise to discover that the same guy had also contacted them and was playing
the same game.

If she had not asked the other attendees for advice - none of them would have
known the guy had contacted all of them. That isn't "seeing right through
him". I shouldn't have to point out this contradiction. Whatever helps your
narrative I guess?

ps. In certain social circles, certain locations, and certain cultures - it
can be considered rude to directly ask for a date. Asking indirectly is
considered more polite because it makes it easier for the other person to
decline without feeling like an ass for saying "No". It relieves them of a
certain amount of pressure.

